# An album comming up on Ricercare u dont wont to miss out on Johannes Lymburgia!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So I go to my local records store, the ex-bishop, church dude, selling records, says i find out stuff you might like preatorius on Ricercare(well ok not my favorite composer). But he spell out a name: Johannes Lymburgia aka Jean de Limbourgh an obscure Flemish composer into liturgical stuff, motets, Magnificats, hymns. His music from what I heard, reminds me of a foggy era of ars-subtilior and the early Renaissance.

From what I heard great record sleeve, great recording, marvelous record to be released June 14, I order it and might buy an album on Tactus label called Italia romantics era (something like this, I don't recall the actual title) , it's in my wish list.

Peoples into Ars-Subtilior, Early Franco-Flemish school of Burgundy should order and notice this incredible offering, this like I did, might be a solid release in June.

Thanks for reading Mandryka and Josquin13 this is for you guys, do you trust & take for granted deprofundis know it's stuff, do you acknowledge my credential in ancient lore music.

I saluted everyone that care on T.C and friends , follower, loyal fans, groupies, etc :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes there's also a couple of Gothic Voices recordings -- Medieval Romantics and Spirit of England and France v 3.

There's also this, which I haven't heard


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There is this album call: Musica Del XV seculo in Italia, ensemble ars Italica on Tactus label whit colorful song in Italian whit some Lymburgia Direction Marco Ferrari pretty sweet secular music instrumental wise and vocal. You shoulda heard this one Mandryka


----------

